# New pricing on 2 piece Tub



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Due to circumstances beyond our control we are forced to revise our pricing. Effective immediately the new price for our two piece reproduction Tub is $1500.00 USD. Payment will be as before, 1/2 down and remainder due when the Tub is finished.

If we have had private negotiations, e-mail or phone conversation, we will honor the quoted price until April 30, 2005. After that the new price will be in effect. Prices quoted on public internet groups, BB's or discussion boards are void.

If we have to crate the Tub for shipping there will be an additional $125.00 charge. We will be using Specialized Transportation. They will ship C.O.D..

If we are going to deliver the Tub the charge will be negotiated based on distance traveled.

If you are going to pick it up yourself the date and time will be arranged.

If you missed the prior announcement the Tubs will be made in orange only.

Thank you,
Marty & Dave


----------

